# Lawyer recommendations



## db1234 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,

We are looking to start the surrogacy process abroad in a not so popular country like USA, Georgia or Ukraine. 
We would like to engage a lawyer or law firm in the UK to guide us through this process. I am looking for some recommendations of law firms I could engage for this process. Any links or directions would be greatly appreciated.

If this sort of question is not allowed in this forum I sincerely apologise.

Thanks
DB


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Our FF Lawyer created https://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/ which may be of help to you, there is a read only section here called ask a lawyer which should give you lots of help.

Good luck!


----------

